# Creative idea for a wall decal?



## hacklordsniper (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello, 

im searching help from fellow machinists to choose a wall decal.

As i sold my lathe and mill and made place for bigger machines the wall stay full of holes from various acessories and holders for previous machine tools. Since the new machines are larger, no holes will be compatible with new machines. And i really dont like to watch holes in the wall

Instead of moving half of stuff away and painting 8 m wall (that would be too expensive) im asked my friend who prints wall decals to print me one to cover the holes.

Now i would like for fellow machinists to suggest an image that would suit a shop. The image should be higher resolution because it will be printed in 120X200 cm size. 

The image should contain some kind of vintage machinery, modern machinery, can be se*y girls operatin machines (but nothing pornographic), tools, useful information on machining...

Im listening your suggestions...


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 29, 2014)

Wow lots of space to work with. 
A few thoughts come to mind. 
Here iin the US Motor heads sometimes decorate the man cave with vintage or reproduction gas station signs. 

Many tool companies off wall sized decimal equivalent charts drill charts etc. 

This could be part of your wall








I have seen some nice posters with tool boxes like this one










or how about this 













Ocean Machine company in Florida has calendars you can download(low res) but may have some stuff you are interested in. The girls are posing with fabrication tools the clothing would not meet osha standards for working. 

You can buy educational posters like how to read a micrometer if you want more of an educational feel. These usualy come in sets


So some ideas 

Tin


----------



## Swifty (Jun 29, 2014)

I was thinking about pictures of women working on machines during WW2, there must be a lot around if you google it.

Paul.


----------



## crueby (Jun 29, 2014)

Do a search in google images for:

Steam engine engraving

Or 

Lathe illustration

Gets back lots of great old style line drawings of old machines that would make a great collage.

Could always go the roadrunner/coyote route and do a picture of a tunnel entrance, see if the train will come out...


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 30, 2014)

How about his one add a machinist union logo and drill chart in the background redraw in a vargas pinup style








You can probably purchase a large format high res copy from the image service. 

Tin


----------



## Jasonb (Jun 30, 2014)

A lot of old machines on this site

http://www.machineryscans.com/index.htm

or


----------



## hacklordsniper (Jun 30, 2014)

Swifty said:


> I was thinking about pictures of women working on machines during WW2, there must be a lot around if you google it.
> 
> Paul.



That is a great suggestion, but hard to find anything that is not quite low resolution and impossible to print on such large scale. 

There is some great suggestions here


----------



## a--d (Jun 30, 2014)

hacklordsniper said:


> That is a great suggestion, but hard to find anything that is not quite low resolution and impossible to print on such large scale.



You should look on Flickr Commons. A lot of the 5x4 film stuff shot around the 1930s-40s that you are thinking of is in the Library of Congress and available to download high resolution. 

There are some great photographs in the collection. To downlaod a high resolution version you simply click into the image and look for the link to the high res near the bottom of the description. I downloaded one to check out and it's a 138 MB TIFF file with dimensions of ~7800 x 6000 pixels.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/library_of_congress/sets/72157603671370361

The women working in factories starts around about here

https://www.flickr.com/photos/library_of_congress/sets/72157603671370361/page13/

But you might also like to take a look through the lot really - there are some interesting ones. [1][2][3][4][5]

And many more. They might need a bit of de-dusting before going to print.

Edit: This lady has a swarf crown... https://www.flickr.com/photos/library_of_congress/2179924826/in/set-72157603671370361


----------



## hacklordsniper (Jul 1, 2014)

Tin Falcon said:


> How about his one add a machinist union logo and drill chart in the background redraw in a vargas pinup style
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I definately want this one, but for now cannot find it in higher resolution. I e-mailed the company on that picture


----------



## hacklordsniper (Jul 3, 2014)

Well in the end i have not bought the image, and found a free image over the google and spent saved money + some to buy a new tool cabinet where future machine tools will be stored:




photos upload

Here is how it will look 3 months later (dont ask about my advanced photo editing knowledge)




post images


----------



## Swifty (Jul 3, 2014)

Glad to see the girl wearing safety glasses.

Paul.


----------



## Hopper (Jul 3, 2014)

hacklordsniper said:


> Well in the end i have not bought the image, and found a free image over the google and spent saved money + some to buy a new tool cabinet where future machine tools will be stored:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. Have you got a link to that image, in large enough format to print that big? I have just the spot for one over my welding bench.


----------



## hacklordsniper (Jul 5, 2014)

Here is the link, please not i mirrored it for my print.

http://megahdwall.com/high-resoluti...n-carver-scratches-tools-girls-with-657311-2/


----------



## MachineTom (Jul 26, 2014)

Instead of images I put items like a pair of micrometers each 20+ inches from eBay 15$ each.old S type wrenches, various art from family and others.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 26, 2014)

In my shop wall space is fillied with windows and shelves little room for art although I do have an echer print and a couple of diplomas hanging. 
Tin


----------

